# What type of feeders do you feed your P's?



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I was wondering what type of feeder that the rest of you feed you're p's. Do you feed them the bigger orange comets or just the Little guppie feeders. Whats the best type of feeders to feed them? I know that no feeders are really that good for them but I was just wondering which would you reccomend(sp).
Ryan


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I use Medium sized gold's and minnows. I catch the minnows in my ditch with a minnow trap.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I gave them a couple of 3.5 inch KOIs a while ago. My four kids loved it.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Gold fish's and MiNNows and guppies


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rosey reds for my smaller p's
and the orange for my larger


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I get medium size comet feeders


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

The only thing I can get for my rbps are comets and guppies...I want to try faster type but they cost over a buck each. The guppies that the lfs sell look sickly...so I don't want to feed them that. I want to catch my own minnows...how do you guys do it?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Medium sized comets or rosie reds


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jumbo feeders but only as a treat..i feed my P's krill and steak every other day or two


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

vanz said:


> The only thing I can get for my rbps are comets and guppies...I want to try faster type but they cost over a buck each. The guppies that the lfs sell look sickly...so I don't want to feed them that. I want to catch my own minnows...how do you guys do it?


 You can try a bait shop or if you live near a lake, you can probably catch some there.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I only feed pygos large feeders once a week. I usually feed them beefheart, shrimp, and krill.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

tweaked said:


> vanz said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can get for my rbps are comets and guppies...I want to try faster type but they cost over a buck each. The guppies that the lfs sell look sickly...so I don't want to feed them that. I want to catch my own minnows...how do you guys do it?
> ...


 I heard someone uses a trap for minnows...how do you create one. And as for bait shop...I've never seen one around here even though I live by several lakes.

And when I go fishing...All I can catch are fish that are double the size of my piranhas.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

vanz said:


> tweaked said:
> 
> 
> > vanz said:
> ...


 Bring one home and throw it in your tank you aslways can take the part out they dont eat.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i feed my p's 2-4" goldfish,platys. but my brothers friend brought round 3 mollys round to feed to my p's, and this was 3 weeks ago and they r still alive!!! they just swim around my tank and the p's ignore them! do piranhas not like mollys or something?


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

goldfish, guppies, superworms!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I would put fish that I catch into my p tank...but i would like to quarantine them. You never know what they might have...especially from a lake that might be polluted.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Rosies...


----------

